# Tyres Toyo H09 215/75R 16 C 113/111



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I bought a set of Toyo H09 215/75R 16 C 113/111

I need to order 2 more and the on-line searches do not permit entry of the 'C' in the above and I cannot remember what it stands for - I do not think it is camper, but know it was recommended; maybe it is for Commercial.

Can anybody help please?

Thanks in advance.

Geoff


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I would say its for commercial and the load of 113 would ensure you get the correct tyre


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> I bought a set of Toyo H09 215/75R 16 C 113/111
> 
> I need to order 2 more and the on-line searches do not permit entry of the 'C' in the above and I cannot remember what it stands for - I do not think it is camper, but know it was recommended; maybe it is for Commercial.
> 
> ...


https://www.tyreleader.co.uk/car-ty...MIyLTsnK3k2AIVzLftCh3oEgOhEAQYASABEgIerPD_BwE


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

They have a rating range of A-C, for temperature dissipation 'A' being the best.

Terry

Edit just found link...... they also have a traction rating that includes a C, see link.

https://www.toyotires.com/tires-101/reading-a-sidewall


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

dghr272 said:


> They have a rating range of A-C, for temperature dissipation 'A' being the best.
> 
> Terry
> 
> ...


Terry

Thanks. Since the traction rating reference is from the Toyo website I shall take the 'c'on their tyre as being just that.

Geoff


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Still think the C you referred to = commercial

Commercial tyres are denoted by the small van icon on our site and will have the letter C suffixed within the size details (C denoting COMMERCIAL) i.e.:-

215/75R16C

These tyres will also have load index information such as:

215/75R16C 104/102

These numbers relate to the permissible maximum loading (reference the chart here) for tyres mounted as an axle pair first (104) or as a single tyre (102) 

6ply or 8ply tyres?

A radial tyre is constructed using multiple layers of steel or polyester belting (or plies) to provide rigidity at point of contact with the ground. The more layers, the more durable the tyre. Obviously this suits commercial vehicles but would make a passenger car much firmer and provide less cornering and handling abilities.

The weighting and loading of any particular commercial vehicle would dictate which ply rating - 6,8, 10 or 12 - is most suitable. For example, a smaller van used for load carrying may simply require a reinforced car type tyre (extra load) or a 6ply commercial tyre. whereas a larger box van (Ford Transit etc) would require an 8ply product


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Terry
> 
> Thanks. Since the traction rating reference is from the Toyo website I shall take the 'c'on their tyre as being just that.
> 
> Geoff


But that toyo site also refers to a c for a temperature rating though it doesnt say where to find these markings :-

Traction Rating:
The traction rating indicates the tire's ability to stop a vehicle moving straight forward on wet pavement. The ratings are AA, A, B, and C, with AA being the best.

Temperature Rating:
The UTQG Temperature Rating indicates the tire's ability to effectively dissipate heat. The ratings range from A to C, with A being the best.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi

Not an answer to the posters questionbut....

These tyres have been recommended for many years,. At least back to 2010/

I have used them, replaced like for like, as I was pleased with them. My tyre fitter did have some problem sourcing them but it worked in the end.

Regards

p-c


----------

